# Welcome Rural Metro!



## PotatoMedic (Jul 30, 2015)

I would like to be the first to welcome all you who work for Rural Metro to the AMR family.

http://www.businesswire.com/news/ho...ive-Agreement-Acquire-RuralMetro#.VbqSNHPn_qA


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 30, 2015)

I see someone else also made this thread.  You can delete or merge community leaders.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 30, 2015)

I just saw/ read the email. All I can say is wow, wasn't expecting this.


----------



## FoleyArtist (Jul 30, 2015)

i just got word too.. wasn't expecting this. i'm back in the amr fam. lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 30, 2015)

Some of the Facebook comments are absolutely amazing.


----------



## FoleyArtist (Jul 30, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Some of the Facebook comments are absolutely amazing.



the ems1 article?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 30, 2015)

ProbieMedic said:


> the ems1 article?


Haven't seen that one. The AMR Facebook post has some good ones.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## Righteous (Jul 30, 2015)

I was literally filling out my application for AMR when someone sent me this. If I work for rural metro already should I just sit back and see what happens? The hourly rate for AMR is approx 1 dollar more than rural metro. I just wanted to work in the city lol.

Never been apart of a company that is being acquired. The new overlords wont come around and start executing people will they? Are there any other notable big, private ambulances left after this?


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 30, 2015)

Righteous said:


> The new overlords wont come around and start executing people will they? Are there any other notable big, private ambulances left after this?



I don't see why they would. Falck comes to mind.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 30, 2015)

And I just quit Rural Metro. I wonder if I'll be able to get hired by AMR now.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 30, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> I wonder if I'll be able to get hired by AMR now.



Come and join the dark side of the force.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 30, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Come and join the dark side of the force.




I hope, I hope, I hope.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 30, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> View attachment 2190


I see this article you posted and the first thing that comes to mind is, you need to charge your phone...


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 30, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I see this article you posted and the first thing that comes to mind is, you need to charge your phone...




Lol. Not my phone. Was a message from someone else.


----------



## BillThompson (Jul 30, 2015)

Righteous said:


> I was literally filling out my application for AMR when someone sent me this. If I work for rural metro already should I just sit back and see what happens? The hourly rate for AMR is approx 1 dollar more than rural metro. I just wanted to work in the city lol.
> 
> Never been apart of a company that is being acquired. The new overlords wont come around and start executing people will they? Are there any other notable big, private ambulances left after this?



Falck, and Superior in the Midwest, though they are dwarfed by both R/M and AMR. Always thought Care was decent sized, but I'm not sure.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 30, 2015)

BillThompson said:


> Falck, and Superior in the Midwest, though they are dwarfed by both R/M and AMR. Always thought Care was decent sized, but I'm not sure.


Falck as a whole is.actually much, much bigger than amr or r/m


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 30, 2015)

My reaction:


----------



## exodus (Jul 30, 2015)

I find it hilarious how some employees are getting upset that we weren't told first.  We literally had training two months ago explaining why this would be illegal and open us up to insider trading.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Jul 30, 2015)

I for one welcome our new ambulance overlords. 

If their management is even a sliver more competent than ours, it'll be a good thing.


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Jul 31, 2015)

Doesn't R/M own Bowers? Now AMR owns Bowers.. oh goodness


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 31, 2015)

BASICallyEMT said:


> Doesn't r/m own Bowers? Now AMR owns Bowers.. oh goodness


Yes R/M owns Bowers and Pacific.


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Jul 31, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> And I just quit Rural Metro. I wonder if I'll be able to get hired by AMR now.


You quit! That's no Bueno


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 31, 2015)

It will be interesting to see if this affects R/M San Diego.


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Jul 31, 2015)

Rural Metro nationwide. All aspects of the business are being adopted.
It's going to be interesting seeing how this plays out in areas that haven't played nice with AMR in the past


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Jul 31, 2015)

Are we sure this isn't an onion article???


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 31, 2015)

Its on Facebook so it must be true!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 31, 2015)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> Are we sure this isn't an onion article???


Nope. Internal email sent out by AMR.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 31, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Nope. Internal email sent out by AMR.



This was literally the only time I've read one of those emails. Glad I decided to read it.


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Jul 31, 2015)

We got it posted to our rm internal site also


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 31, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> This was literally the only time I've read one of those emails. Glad I decided to read it.


I normally read the first 2 sentences and then delete the email...


----------



## BillThompson (Jul 31, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> Falck as a whole is.actually much, much bigger than amr or r/m



Internationally yes, but are they bigger in the States yet?


----------



## EMT2015 (Jul 31, 2015)

Hmmm. wait to apply with AMR or apply now???  Or should I still go with Falck????


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 31, 2015)

Apply to all?  My understanding is Falck has the best benefits.


----------



## johnrsemt (Aug 3, 2015)

Be interesting to see what happens in areas that RM quit on recently and AMR has a small toe hold;  wonder if they will try or even be able to get the area's back that were screwed when RM left with little to no notice.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Aug 3, 2015)

Just ... Wow. 

There can only be one Highlander!


----------



## SandpitMedic (Aug 3, 2015)

I think it's safe to say that everyone in the game better pick the right side... Envision is it for anyone looking to stay in EMS for any length of time. Once they own it all- you'll have a tough time finding work at any other place that uses oracle numbers of you screw up. Word to the wise.

Used to be you could screw up or whatever and hop on over to company B... Those days are drawing to a close.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Aug 7, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> Hmmm. wait to apply with AMR or apply now???  Or should I still go with Falck????


There are much better companies in California besides Falck, and AMR. All depends if you're interested in relocation.


----------



## EMT2015 (Aug 7, 2015)

CodeBru1984 said:


> There are much better companies in California besides Falck, and AMR. All depends if you're interested in relocation


What companies do you think are better than Falck and AMR?  As of now, I'm not interested in relocation due to being apart of a family business.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Aug 8, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> What companies do you think are better than Falck and AMR?  As of now, I'm not interested in relocation due to being apart of a family business.


My company... But then again I'm only slightly biased.


----------



## EMT2015 (Aug 8, 2015)

CodeBru1984 said:


> My company... But then again I'm only slightly biased.


And your company would be? If you don't want it out there just PM me.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Aug 8, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> And your company would be? If you don't want it out there just PM me.


PM sent.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 8, 2015)

Just give it a couple more years and then AMR will own everything.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Aug 8, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Just give it a couple more years and then AMR will own everything.


They've tried to own my county... It hasn't happened yet.


----------



## socalmedic (Aug 8, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> Falck as a whole is.actually much, much bigger than amr or r/m



Actually Falck reports 35,000 employees in 46 nations, which includes emergency medical, fire, tow, safety education... basically they do everything public safety. Envision (AMRs parent company) reports 35,000 employees in 1 nation. Rural metro has 8,000 employees in 1 nation. So Falck is actually about 1/5 smaller than the new AMR (each companies successors and subsidiaries are included), not including the new merger with R/M. I live in Orange County and hear all the time how big Falck is, no it isnt, it is the same size as EVHC and just as diverse. Their ambulance operations are actually very small. the majority of their business is tow trucks and industrial health/safety. 

sources:
http://www.business.dk/raadgivning/falck-stormer-frem-i-udlandet
https://www.evhc.net/WHO-WE-ARE
Rural metro figure from SEC reports.


----------



## socalmedic (Aug 8, 2015)

CodeBru1984 said:


> They've tried to own my county... It hasn't happened yet.



Give it time, Harvey will either retire or cross the rainbow bridge. then AMR will offer his family more money than they can refuse, then American ambulance, then Norcal ambulance and they will have the entire western US on lockdown, just wait and see.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Aug 8, 2015)

Falck's largest endevour is security, worldwide. Under many names.


----------



## Righteous (Aug 22, 2015)

Hiring freeze? I was trying to move from RMA to AMR but I've gotten no response even though they are actively recruiting. Amr is closer to where I live. 

Ill just wait it out. More curious than anything.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Aug 22, 2015)

Righteous said:


> Hiring freeze? I was trying to move from RMA to AMR but I've gotten no response even though they are actively recruiting. Amr is closer to where I live.
> 
> Ill just wait it out. More curious than anything.


AMR just bought RM... Just hang out a little longer and request a transfer.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 22, 2015)

CodeBru1984 said:


> My company... But then again I'm only slightly biased.




Only slightly?


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Aug 22, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Only slightly?


Someone's a little late to the quoting party... LOL!


----------



## waaaemt (Oct 6, 2015)

The FTC,  or  whatever it's called, approved the merger on October 1st. Now we need to wait for the other regulatory organizations to approve it but the Federal one was the biggest road block.  So sounds like every thing is moving forward! They expect to be merged by the end of this year.


----------



## chc1993 (Oct 28, 2015)

Done deal. AMR has already assumed control of the City of San Diego contract.


----------



## EMT2015 (Oct 28, 2015)

Does anyone know if they are going to keep the Rural Metro name or change it all to AMR?


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 28, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> Does anyone know if they are going to keep the Rural Metro name or change it all to AMR?



AMR.


----------



## EMT2015 (Oct 28, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> AMR.


Awesome!! Someone had asked me that, so that I would ask!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 29, 2015)

chc1993 said:


> Done deal. AMR has already assumed control of the City of San Diego contract.


Yep. AMR is also sending down paramedics from other divisions to temporarily fill open medic positions for ~15 days.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 29, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Yep. AMR is also sending down paramedics from other divisions to temporarily fill open medic positions for ~15 days.



Really? How do I score that gig? Wouldn't mind working SD near the beach... oh wait... I need the fancy p card to do that...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 29, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Really? How do I score that gig? Wouldn't mind working SD near the beach... oh wait... I need the fancy p card to do that...


You need a P card and they are only trying to send down supervisors or medics who have worked in the system before. Our newest supervisor got sent down today for his first shift.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 29, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> You need a P card and they are only trying to send down supervisors or medics who have worked in the system before. Our newest supervisor got sent down today for his first shift.



M&M? I figured I took a bullet covering Blythe, I may get the "golden ticket" for SD haha. Then I saw medic positions.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 29, 2015)

Are they just supplementing the RM medics, or did a bunch of them leave during the merger?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 29, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> M&M? I figured I took a bullet covering Blythe, I may get the "golden ticket" for SD haha. Then I saw medic positions.


Yeah MM. I volunteered to go also haha


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 29, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Yeah MM. I volunteered to go also haha



You scumbag haha.


----------



## gonefishing (Oct 29, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Are they just supplementing the RM medics, or did a bunch of them leave during the merger?


Supplemental.  Supposedly pacific is doing bls calls as well?


----------



## EMT2015 (Oct 29, 2015)

http://www.emsworld.com/video/12132039/rural-metro-seeking-to-improve-response-times-in-san-diego


----------



## Mufasa556 (Oct 29, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> http://www.emsworld.com/video/12132039/rural-metro-seeking-to-improve-response-times-in-san-diego



They'll be improved now. AMR actually has supervisors/managers.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Oct 29, 2015)

Any changes in the medic pay for SD now that AMR's taking over? Or would I still have to live in a 1 bedroom studio with 4 other people to afford SD?


----------



## gonefishing (Oct 29, 2015)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> Any changes in the medic pay for SD now that AMR's taking over? Or would I still have to live in a 1 bedroom studio with 4 other people to afford SD?


Curious to see if Bowers/Pacific will raise their pay for emts.  20 cents above minimum wage on a 12 hour and $10.50 an hour for anything under 12 hours.  When I hear its $12.48 an hour starting for emts at amr.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 29, 2015)

gonefishing said:


> Curious to see if Bowers/Pacific will raise their pay for emts.  20 cents above minimum wage on a 12 hour and $10.50 an hour for anything under 12 hours.  When I hear its $12.48 an hour starting for emts at amr.


AMR starting pay depends on the division and if the that division is union or not. My non-union AMR division starts around the 10.40 range for EMTs on 12s


----------



## gonefishing (Oct 29, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> AMR starting pay depends on the division and if the that division is union or not. My non-union AMR division starts around the 10.40 range for EMTs on 12s


Whats the rate for medics?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 29, 2015)

gonefishing said:


> Whats the rate for medics?


Uhhh I think it's around 15 something starting (my time as an EMT bumped my pay scale up so I'm not 100% sure on starting pay)


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 29, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> AMR starting pay depends on the division and if the that division is union or not. My non-union AMR division starts around the 10.40 range for EMTs on 12s




My starting pay with RM was $11.06 regardless of amount of hours here in Az.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 29, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> AMR starting pay depends on the division and if the that division is union or not. My non-union AMR division starts around the 10.40 range for EMTs on 12s



It's 10.51 to be exact.


----------



## Woodtownemt (Oct 29, 2015)

When I interviewed with bowers few years back pay was 11.something on a 8/10hr shift but if you worked a 12 hr shift hospital based then it dropped down to 9. Something. Hr assured me that it balanced out the same annually which is a rip off. You work longer shifts  for lower pay. Off of this I declined their offer.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Oct 29, 2015)

Yeah, those fluctuating rates are garbage. 

We'll pay you $11/hr starting, but only on an 8 and we don't off 8s. So, on a 12 you'll be making $9.70/hr. 

I was once told "It's to keep it fair."


----------



## exodus (Oct 29, 2015)

gonefishing said:


> Supplemental.  Supposedly pacific is doing bls calls as well?



Well R/M owns pacific and now AMR owns R/M so that would make sense.  AMR now owns all of San Diego IFT as well.


----------



## gonefishing (Oct 30, 2015)

exodus said:


> Well R/M owns pacific and now AMR owns R/M so that would make sense.  AMR now owns all of San Diego IFT as well.


Ah worked out for them than.  It will be interesting to see the future.  It's history in the making.


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 2, 2015)

I'm here in Texas at 18 an hour with a raise coming soon...


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 4, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Yep. AMR is also sending down paramedics from other divisions to temporarily fill open medic positions for ~15 days.


I almost regret leaving R/M SD for the greener, yet browner, pastures of Kern Co.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 4, 2015)

exodus said:


> Well R/M owns pacific and now AMR owns R/M so that would make sense.  AMR now owns all of San Diego IFT as well.


Actually, there's still a handful of Mom & Pop BLS companies around SD City, and SD County that are key players in the IFT "game."


----------



## exodus (Nov 5, 2015)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Actually, there's still a handful of Mom & Pop BLS companies around SD City, and SD County that are key players in the IFT "game."



Scripps = pacific, Kaiser = R/M, Sharp = R/M.  Those 3 corporations are the major players in the San Diego IFT game.  I'm not talking about dialysis or nursing home 911 as the companies that specialize in those have no long term viability or stability.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 9, 2015)

Heh... RM didn't have the Kaiser contract when I was there. That's definitely new.


----------

